# What do people think of this method for healing goldfish and/or fish in general?



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

http://goldfish-emergency.com/viewpage.php?page_id=17


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like an effective way to kill bacteria. It will basically shock the bacteria to death. However, it also sounds hard on the fish.


----------

